# [ WORD 2000 ] über VBA EMail Betreff changen



## micha (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo VBAler 

Habe mal google und die Suchenfunktion gestriezt, aber bei beidem keine guten Ergebnisse bekommen, die mir weiterhelfen :/

Google überschüttet mich mit Infos von Viren und Würmern und die Suchenfunktion liefert mir Tonnenweise MAPI Funktionen.
Letzteres ist für Mein PRoblem überdimensioniert glaube ich.

Was will ich tun ?

Ich habe eine Word Datei ersteltt, die der Benutzer ausfüllen soll. Ganz unten ist ein kleiner Knopf, da drückt er drauf und im Hintergrund läuft folgender Code ab, den ich via Makro aufgezeichnet habe:


```
Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
    ActiveDocument.SendMail
End Sub
```

Macht im Grunde genau das, was ich möchte -> Ein Outlook Emailfenster öffnen, wo die Datei als Anlage dranbappt.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich 1) einen Emailempfänger und 2) einen Betreff einfügen mag.

Beim ganzen Suchen habe ich leider nichts im sinne von:

Activemail.Subject = Testbetreff

oder sowas gefunden. Dabei ist das in etwa das, was ich brauche. Sind noch 2 Zeilen Code  aber ich finde das richtige Syntax nicht.


Danke schonmal für die Hilfe !


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Schau doch mal hier:

http://www.mvps.org/word/FAQs/InterDev/ControlOLFromWord.htm
oder hier ...
http://www.mvps.org/word/FAQs/InterDev/SendMail.htm

Gruss Tom


----------



## leopard (21. August 2003)

Guten Tag Tom,

du scheinst dich in diese Materie auszukennen was weitgehend nicht mein Fall ist.
Ich habe ähnliches vor und darf dir mein Anliegen vortragen aber es würde mir keinesfall helfen mit den Links.
Im Grunde genommen suche ich ein Programmierer der mir eine fertige Lösung anbieten kann.
Hier mein Anliegen:
1. mir geht es darum zu wissen ob gewisse "Datenfelder" die 
ich aus meine Datenbank (CRM Programm) bekomme
2. und dann in ein Dokument integriere, also Winword im 
RTLformat
3. dann als E-mail sende mit Outlook 2000
4. ob diese Datenfelder z.B. Faxnummer (auch schon mal 
mehrere Nummern in eine gewisse Schreibweise z.B. 
12344567@fax.beerenstark.com) u/o E-Mail Adresse  (auch 
mehrere) automatisch im "An" oder CC oder BCC oder 
"Betreff" Bereich erscheinen können
5. dann versandfähig im Postausgang von Outlook
6. dies würde dann mein Fax/eMail Server dann von alleine 
senden
_
Danke für Ihre Antwort


----------



## cuchulainn (18. September 2003)

Hallo Leopard,

brauchst du das Programm noch? Vielleicht könnte ich dir helfen, wenn du noch sonst niemanden gefunden hast.


----------



## leopard (18. September 2003)

ja ich könnte es noch brauchen aber ein direkter Kontakt wäre notwendig.

MfG
Leopard


----------



## cuchulainn (19. September 2003)

Wir können ja mal darüber sprechen. Meine ICQ-Nummer ist 306804820 -Cuchulainn, falls dir das direkt genug ist.


----------



## leopard (19. September 2003)

In meine Firma können wir mit ICQ nicht umgehen.
Kannst du dir etwas vorstellen über das was ich mir wünschen?


----------

